# composite to vga



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

anyone know where i can find a cheap COMPOSITE TO VGA converter. i wanna play movies and games and stuff on my computer monitors and im not gonna run everything into a input card on my pc because then my pc has to be on all the time. ive been all over ebay and cant seem to find even one.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

One of these will work best.
http://www.cables4computer.com/newproduct/Prod_Group.aspx?groupcode=G0400
Almost all DVD players have a component video output. And you can get an adapter for all modern video game consoles. This will allow you to get higher resolutions (higher than 640 x 480) on your monitor.

Get this if you don't want to spend extra on an adapter for your video game console that will get you those higher resolutions:
http://www.cables4computer.com/newproduct/Prod_Individual3.aspx?groupcode=I3455


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ok im basicaly hooking my vcr to my flat computer screen . so i can use the flat screen to watch tv and tapes and stuff. i have my own sound hooked up already so the flat screen would work just as a monitor. the second link you had posted converted pc to tv. but i need to convert regular composite (yellow video plug)to vga. dont care much for resolution as much as i do for space the tv takes up.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a similar problem. I have a cheap color ccd camera mounted outdoors[harbor freight] that I was using with an ancient 13" b/w crt that finally died. I have a 19" vga lcd monitor about a year old left over from a major system upgrade & was wondering would it work with this outdoor camera with the correct adaptor? Camera has RCA male A/V plugs,scans 320 TV lines;monitor only has 15 pin VGA. Are they compatible? Thanks TSF!


----------

